# pardon keep it down. get a life



## stevesin

well people you would never believe the village nut that poked their head out on the terrace last night. SHE PROMTLY shouted to keep the noise down like some 70's NCO they were sleeping [noise being two girls 9 and 15 enjoying the star show and so happy to sleep at the beach] and was supprised to my responce of NO THEY HAD THE SAME RIGHT TO NOT BE HERE AS THEY DID but still thought she could expect that everyone got yesterday up just suit her wishes.  I didn't use this site for a bit but really people the planet could really do withOUT badly driven and parked to streets down big campers BY PEOPLE THAT should stay in their hyacinth bucket empire!!  if you know her sister please start to blog their details to warn the rest of us mere mortals!!  


but we did enjoy the night and hope all do the same 

steveS


----------



## stevesin

*yes had a talk to others*

*There are some proper campers out here on the routes but some that in my own opinion wouldnt be happy in any place so why travel to spread the joy!!! really there is a common enjoyment shared to be out in a van but some must be able to smile out to the world more without a maemorrage before tainting the rest of us!.*


----------



## Wooie1958

I see you found the Magic Mushrooms then.


----------



## Toonman

Try writing with punctuation and word your sentences better and you might get some replies. Capital letters start a sentence and a full stop ends it.


----------



## Randonneur

:nospam: :nospam: :nospam:

:danger: :sucks: :goodnight: :sleep-040: :sleep-027:


----------



## Sparks

Post Deleted


----------



## gaz2676

never heard of her


----------



## stevesin

*ok sorry for the grammatical errors but just tapping away here.*



Toonman said:


> Try writing with punctuation and word your sentences better and you might get some replies. Capital letters start a sentence and a full stop ends it.


I do hope the sence of disbelieve comes through of the hesitation to print her reg number. We do hope others that do know her tell her daily.


----------



## maingate

Maybe she is used to Caravan Club sites. :lol-061:


----------



## gaz2676

surely shes not from round here and whats with all the yoda talk......me thinks  you should stick to best  spammin of phishing or what ever you Europeans do for the outcome and clear views of empire thats surrounds us all anally


----------



## stevesin

*I do  too. I just don't want to keep on but during the fantastic shooting stars.*

To see the wonder then hear her small minded rubbish and it upset my girls. Does really  flick my switch but thanks all for looking hope you never have it where you are. be safe and AVE IT large.


----------



## Smaug

I tried google translate, but it still didn't make much sense.


----------



## gaz2676

stevesin said:


> To see the wonder then hear her small minded rubbish and it upset my girls. Does really  flick my switch but thanks all for looking hope you never have it where you are. be safe and AVE IT large.


that means be very carefull and look after yersel always wear a vest and have lots of IT ...i dont know what IT is but it may be STUPIDNESS reading between the lines BYAM...between u n me:lol-049:


----------



## Smaug

I think I'm starting to "get it", I think the OP's children were making a lot of noise late at night in an area where there were lots of people, some of whom wanted to sleep & he seems to have been surprised that the people they were disturbing became upset.

Hardly seems unexpected to me. 

I also don't understand why those up late couldn't stick to "Oooohs" & "Aaahhs" while watching the Perseid Meteor shower rather than making enough noise to raise the dead. Inconsiderate behaviour will always upset the neighbours and we really should try to not be so obnoxious late at night.

Incidentally, should anyone find themselves disturbed late at night in future, there is a moral here, don't ignore it until you lose your temper. Go out early on and ask nicely, explain why you need to sleep - most people will respond to a heartfelt but polite request. I suspect that the OP was upset by the manner of the approach rather than the requirement for quiet.


----------



## Sparks

Post Deleted


----------



## dave docwra

stevesin said:


> well people you would never believe the village nut that poked their head out on the terrace last night. SHE PROMTLY shouted to keep the noise down like some 70's NCO they were sleeping [noise being two girls 9 and 15 enjoying the star show and so happy to sleep at the beach] and was supprised to my responce of NO THEY HAD THE SAME RIGHT TO NOT BE HERE AS THEY DID but still thought she could expect that everyone got yesterday up just suit her wishes.  I didn't use this site for a bit but really people the planet could really do withOUT badly driven and parked to streets down big campers BY PEOPLE THAT should stay in their hyacinth bucket empire!!  if you know her sister please start to blog their details to warn the rest of us mere mortals!!
> 
> 
> but we did enjoy the night and hope all do the same
> 
> steveS



Why did you not take your charming children along the beach,so they could make as much noise as they wished & this would have left other people in peace who did not wish to star gaze.

Dave..


----------



## Deleted member 13867

What you have to remember is , whilst you think your children are having a good time and making a wee bit of noise others will see it as unruly kids running about causing trouble screaming and shouting for no good reason. The worst noise for other people is kids shouting and squealing a bouncing football and music at such a volume that you can only hear the bass notes BUMP BUMPING.


----------



## snowbirds

*3 to five in morning*

It seems the lady lived there and you and you kids do not.We watched the same in Portugal at 4 in the morning but did not disturb anybody's sleep in the near by villa's.It is much better if you try an area to view in the dark countryside with out light pollution and you children will only wake up the sheep.:idea-007::ninja:

Snowbirds 






stevesin said:


> well people you would never believe the village nut that poked their head out on the terrace last night. SHE PROMTLY shouted to keep the noise down like some 70's NCO they were sleeping [noise being two girls 9 and 15 enjoying the star show and so happy to sleep at the beach] and was supprised to my responce of NO THEY HAD THE SAME RIGHT TO NOT BE HERE AS THEY DID but still thought she could expect that everyone got yesterday up just suit her wishes.  I didn't use this site for a bit but really people the planet could really do withOUT badly driven and parked to streets down big campers BY PEOPLE THAT should stay in their hyacinth bucket empire!!  if you know her sister please start to blog their details to warn the rest of us mere mortals!!
> 
> 
> but we did enjoy the night and hope all do the same
> 
> steveS


----------



## n brown

gaz2676 said:


> surely shes not from round here and whats with all the yoda talk......me thinks  you should stick to best  spammin of phishing or what ever you Europeans do for the outcome and clear views of empire thats surrounds us all anally


 that's what I was going to say,in a nut's hell


----------



## fairytooth

Damn, did I miss Scally's comet again !??


----------



## Smaug

fairytooth said:


> Damn, did I miss Scally's comet again !??



It was no more than the annual Perseid's Meteor shower last week.


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Tell those kids to SHURRRRUUUPPPP!


----------



## Firefox

That's life though. You'd have probably got the same problems from some disgruntled neighbour or other if you'd been celebrating the star show in your back garden.

I was sleeping in the streets of Brighton near the beach last weekend. You can imagine all the late night drunkenness and other stuff that goes on! Just turn over and go to sleep that's what I do. If you are used to wild camping and urban camping I don't see how it can be a problem, it goes with the scene.


----------



## Osmunda

Toonman said:


> Try writing with punctuation and word your sentences better and you might get some replies. Capital letters start a sentence and a full stop ends it.



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## maingate

Osmunda said:


> Couldn't agree more!



Good spelling and grammar are not prerequisites for being a wildcamper.

We already have one pedant on this subject, please don't say we have another. 

The forum is a broad Church, you might not like someones posting ability but you would probably like them in the flesh (so to speak). :wave:


----------



## Firefox

You can understand the gist if you read it a few times. Not everyone is fortunate enough to have education in correct writing style, or they have other problems preventing them from writing correct English.


----------



## gaz2676

looked like a spam fritter with double spam to me but ive sat down with a cuppa tilted me head to the side an read it ten times ive nearly convinced myself its gen


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Spaced out, man!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :lol-061:


----------



## didds

at the risk of sticking an oar in...

Its not about grammar pedantry (at least not for me).  my own typing is rubbish despite using a keyboard daily for over 30 years.

But the bottom line is that unfortunately the OP's initial post is unfathomable.  That's not being nasty, or "burn the witch" etc - its a statement of fact. As a consequence of which the OP maybe will lose some audience who - like me - have tried twice to understand, and have just moved on.  That's not a biggy - maybe.

But it underlines that if text is not set out in an intelligible manner some will be unable to interpret it and will just move on.

That's just the way it is - and each to their own.

didds


----------



## maingate

didds said:


> at the risk of sticking an oar in...
> 
> Its not about grammar pedantry (at least not for me).  my own typing is rubbish despite using a keyboard daily for over 30 years.
> 
> But the bottom line is that unfortunately the OP's initial post is unfathomable.  That's not being nasty, or "burn the witch" etc - its a statement of fact. As a consequence of which the OP maybe will lose some audience who - like me - have tried twice to understand, and have just moved on.  That's not a biggy - maybe.
> 
> But it underlines that if text is not set out in an intelligible manner some will be unable to interpret it and will just move on.
> 
> *That's just the way it is - and each to their own.
> *
> didds



I agree with you basically but make an effort to follow the post. I don't know the poster. They could be in a wheelchair, be physically or mentally challenged (it's not always the motorhome driver who does the posting), they could be using a mobile device with a poor connection etc. We just don't know.

My pet hate ...... and it can dictate whether I reply to a post or not ....... is the need for secrecy. Some members put no details in their personal profile, then they ask where they can get a good repairer or their leisure battery is not charging. How can anyone help them? Which part of the country do they live? What van do they have (year, make, model)?

That's just the way it is - and each to their own.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Just the one pet hate, Jim?  :wave:  :yeahthat:


----------



## maingate

mariesnowgoose said:


> Just the one pet hate, Jim?  :wave:  :yeahthat:



Just one other, pet

GEESE. :scared::mad2:


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Chill, man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Takes one grumpy 'ol git to recognise another :lol-053:


----------



## gaz2676

geese thats a belter 
walked right into that with yer webbed feet marie pmsl


----------



## Randonneur

I have followed this thread from the beginning and I believe it was the OP's first post.

I would have thought it courteous to at least introduce yourself in your first post rather than just launch directly into what appears to be a rant about being told to keep the noise down!

Would this "terrace" he's on about be Huttoft car terrace by any chance?

I think a little more information about who this member is and his vehicle would be helpful to help us understand his posts a bit better.


----------



## Smaug

He seems to have taken umbrage at us too, perhaps the "village nutter" that bawled out his noisy kids came from a MH with a W sticker & that's why he chose to rant on here? Or maybe it's just that we are a free site?


----------



## Blodwyn Pig

Wooie1958 said:


> I see you found the Magic Mushrooms then.



Mmmmm..... Magic mushrooms :yeahthat:


----------



## janhoot

hi having just seen this i think it was me on carre terrace as i was there in august and at about 12.30AM i polietly ask if they could stop the noise and keep the sliding door  noise down  also they had parked that close you could touch the people carrier they where in also all the noise made our dog barking at no time was i rude or raised my voice i asked them to respect people who was asleep they would have been better along the terrace were there was more space to make as much noise as they wanted.


----------



## Smaug

janhoot said:


> hi having just seen this i think it was me on carre terrace as i was there in august and at about 12.30AM i polietly ask if they could stop the noise and keep the sliding door  noise down  also they had parked that close you could touch the people carrier they where in also all the noise made our dog barking at no time was i rude or raised my voice i asked them to respect people who was asleep they would have been better along the terrace were there was more space to make as much noise as they wanted.



The OP, Stevesin, has only ever made 4 posts, all on this thread & seems to have gone away now after a less than sympathetic response to what was basically an ill-mannered rant. They clearly had no idea what impact their behaviour would have on others, being so wrapped up in their own excitements. 

Mind you, the Perseids are pretty special, it might have been worth your while joining them to watch for a little while, but I know what you mean about nervous dogs, our JR gets very noisy if people outside are bothering her. Even when we make it clear they are friends & no threat to us or her, she will sound very threatening.


----------



## maingate

Last activity 01-10-2013


----------



## gaz2676

if theres a poll vote for best thread of 2013....this 1 gets my vote


----------



## Sky

wen i left skool i new nuffink about punctureatin and spellin   ,i blame the teechers thay wus teribble and coodent teech fer tofee

sum blokes at werk red a noospapier cooled the sun it had tits in an everyfin so i strarted to by it fer meself now and agen

after a litle wile i started to reelize that if i took a little time i could read some of the longer words specially if i arsked me mates wot they said

years later having moved on to text books that belonged to my little bruvver I learned that it wasunt diffikult to learn to write (ore read better).

I just took a little more notice of what other people had written and took more care of what I wrote and after a little while realised that my writing was getting better but with no punctuation everyone had to read it a few times before it made any sense I think its all cobblers really because I knew I was getting better

So, after taking a little care and reading a few books about punctuation; I discovered that I was making my writing more understandable.  As a result, my confidence improved and I started to write a little more.  

I then started to use a computer and couldn't believe how much simpler it was.  The computer would tell me when I had spelled/spelt a word wrong and it would also help with my grammer/grammar and punctuation.

What a revelation; suddenly people would read the things I wrote, I got promotion at work and started to earn a little more money.  I really got to like this writing lark - it had opened up a whole new world for me.  I could read better and much faster, I could understand words that had more than two syllables in and could even hold my own in a conversation when people said words like cunctipotence, parsimonious and philistinism.

Then I discovered computer forums and discovered that nobody gave a toss, most promoted ignorance and laziness and I got called a self-righteous, sanctimonious old git. :ninja:


----------



## Tony Lee

Sounds to me like a classic case of "you 100 people need to be more tolerant of my personal lack of consideration for others"


----------



## Sky

Tony Lee said:


> Sounds to me like a classic case of "you 100 people need to be more tolerant of my personal lack of consideration for others"



Maybe, but my post is the truth - I was talking about me. :idea-007:


----------

